# Matrix Resurrections: Finaler Trailer zum 4. Teil der Action-Reihe



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Matrix Resurrections: Finaler Trailer zum 4. Teil der Action-Reihe* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Matrix Resurrections: Finaler Trailer zum 4. Teil der Action-Reihe*


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Dezember 2021)

Wird das jetzt daraus die unendliche Geschichte ?....nach 18 Jahren noch einen 4ten Matrix Teil.
Und ein neuer Matrix 2.0 mit neuem Agent Smith,so hab ich das intepretiert im Finalen Trailer oder wie?
Ne irgendwie immer das gleiche......ich glaube ich hatte eine Deja-Vu?


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt daraus die unendliche Geschichte ?....nach 18 Jahren noch einen 4ten Matrix Teil.


Hast du jetzt erst mitbekommen das noch ein Matrix Teil kommt? Das überrascht mich.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt erst mitbekommen das noch ein Matrix Teil kommt? Das überrascht mich.


Ne hatte schon vorher einen anderen kurzen Trailer gesehn und wusste schon länger das das kommen wird.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt werde ich aus diesen Trailer auch nicht viel schlauer.
Mal abwarten wie es nach dem Film aussieht.


----------



## Bu11et (7. Dezember 2021)

Die ersten Gerüchte gab es schon 2018, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (7. Dezember 2021)

Man hätte die Reihe in Ruhe lassen sollen, viele Fortsetzungen waren und sind einfach Mist und ich wage die Prophezeiung hier wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2021)

Matrix endete für mich mit dem 3. Film, die Maschinen haben Zion verlassen und Smith wurde besiegt. Was will man da noch erzählen? Was ich an dem Trailer so richtig unsympathisch finde, sind die Szenen aus den vorherigen Filmen, man will damit sagen, der Film geht da weiter wo die Vorgänger aufgehört haben. Aber so ganz verstanden habe ich da vieles nicht. Neo und Trinity existieren? Wie? Die sind doch tot, oder sind das nur ihre digitalen Kopien in der Matrix drin? 

Dieser neue Film macht irgendwie vom Trailer her einfach keinen Sinn, mal sehen wie die Reviews sein werden.


----------



## Inras (8. Dezember 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Matrix endete für mich mit dem 3. Film, die Maschinen haben Zion verlassen und Smith wurde besiegt. Was will man da noch erzählen? Was ich an dem Trailer so richtig unsympathisch finde, sind die Szenen aus den vorherigen Filmen, man will damit sagen, der Film geht da weiter wo die Vorgänger aufgehört haben. Aber so ganz verstanden habe ich da vieles nicht. Neo und Trinity existieren? Wie? Die sind doch tot, oder sind das nur ihre digitalen Kopien in der Matrix drin?
> 
> Dieser neue Film macht irgendwie vom Trailer her einfach keinen Sinn, mal sehen wie die Reviews sein werden.


So ist das wenn man krampfhaft eine Marke neu ausschlachten will ohne das Risiko einzugehen etwas neues zu riskieren. Nicht nur bezogen auf Matrix sondern allgemein. 
Fertig erzählte Geschichten sollte man belassen. Ausgenommen davon sind neue eigenständige Stories die auf dem "Universum" aufbauen ohne die existierenden Filme komplett zu ignorieren. Die Entstehungszeit der Matrix wäre zum Beispiel so eine Story die einen guten Film abgeben könnte.

Das kann ja jeder sehen wie er will. So ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## Cybnotic (8. Dezember 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Matrix endete für mich mit dem 3. Film, die Maschinen haben Zion verlassen und Smith wurde besiegt. Was will man da noch erzählen? Was ich an dem Trailer so richtig unsympathisch finde, sind die Szenen aus den vorherigen Filmen, man will damit sagen, der Film geht da weiter wo die Vorgänger aufgehört haben. Aber so ganz verstanden habe ich da vieles nicht. Neo und Trinity existieren? Wie? Die sind doch tot, oder sind das nur ihre digitalen Kopien in der Matrix drin?
> 
> Dieser neue Film macht irgendwie vom Trailer her einfach keinen Sinn, mal sehen wie die Reviews sein werden.


Hi,    Gerade in der Matrix ist,  wäre  alles  Möglich,  und somit gibts   in einer Matrix immer neues  ich würde mich über ein Film Umsetzung der alten Teil und jeden neuen Teil auf PS5 super freuen


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Matrix endete für mich mit dem 3. Film, die Maschinen haben Zion verlassen und Smith wurde besiegt. Was will man da noch erzählen? Was ich an dem Trailer so richtig unsympathisch finde, sind die Szenen aus den vorherigen Filmen, man will damit sagen, der Film geht da weiter wo die Vorgänger aufgehört haben. Aber so ganz verstanden habe ich da vieles nicht. Neo und Trinity existieren? Wie? Die sind doch tot, oder sind das nur ihre digitalen Kopien in der Matrix drin?
> 
> Dieser neue Film macht irgendwie vom Trailer her einfach keinen Sinn, mal sehen wie die Reviews sein werden.


Matrix hat nie mit dem 3. Film geendet. Es gab ein MMORPG zu Matrix. Und das war Canon! Warum Neo und Trinity jetzt wieder da sein könnten, hab ich hier mal versucht anhand des Spiels zu erklären: 





						[Sammelthread] Das Matrix Universum
					

Moin!   Da bald ein neuer "Matrix" Film in die Kinos kommt und dieses Universum damit erweitert wird, denke ich kann man auch einen Sammelthread zum Thema aufmachen.  Außerdem gibt es noch die Matrix Computerspiele "Enter the Matrix" und "Path of Neo". Sowie den Animationsfilm "Animatrix". Ich...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Dezember 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Matrix hat nie mit dem 3. Film geendet. Es gab ein MMORPG zu Matrix. Und das war Canon! Warum Neo und Trinity jetzt wieder da sein könnten, hab ich hier mal versucht anhand des Spiels zu erklären:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte die Story endete im 3. Film, das es Spiele gibt weiss ich.


----------

